

Un-reality (why you can't find talent) - peejaybee
http://blog.mojolive.com/post/26079788525/un-reality

======
enraged_camel
If I ran a company where the HR department could not find even _one_ qualified
applicant out of 25,000 resumes, I'd fire the entire department for
incompetence.

